# Piano Photoshoot



## iKokomo (Jul 10, 2014)

I was hired part-time at a piano store to photo pianos and I am using a Nikon D5000 (maybe upgrading to a D5300 soon) and a basic kit Nikon 18-55 lens (maybe upgrading to a Sigma 24-70 f/2.8). We also just got two Yongnuo YN-560 III and 2 diffusion domes and these seem to work very well! 

Now, I am having problems because pianos are so reflective it is hard to take a picture without the flash reflecting in the piano, and if I happen to make it not show, then the natural wood grain of the piano does not show well. 

How can I take good pictures of pianos that show off the wood grain and the not show too much reflection?

PS. Since these are Pianos, they cannot be moved too much therefore we are taking the pictures on the showroom floor rather than a studio. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2014)

-Polarize your light
-Buy this and read it cover to cover
-Polarize your light


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 10, 2014)

If the flash is reflecting from the surface have you tried bouncing the flash off the ceiling, using a diffuser on the flash or perhaps use a tripod and slower shutter speed with no flash. If the store is smart they have set up the regular room lighting to make the pianos look good. Try no flash and take advantage of that light.


----------

